# Washington state, slingshot legality question.



## Daniel.93

I just moved across the country for work and ended up in Washington state, specifically Olympia. I went to a local sporting goods store and asked about if they had any slingshot ammunition. The manager of the store told me that in Washington state, a slingshot is considered a destructive device and is highly illegal.. even just the possesion of a slingshot could result in a misdemeanor..I thought he was joking so I contacted several local officers and got mixed/ conflicting opinions. One officer said they were illegal, another officer laughed at my question and assured me they were fine. Im not trying to break the law, but I can't even get a straight answer from anyone. Are slingshots legal in washington state? Any help would be appreciated greatly.

Ps. Any recommendations for a place to shoot a slingshot near Olympia washington?


----------



## Daniel.93

Daniel.93 said:


> I just moved across the country for work and ended up in Washington state, specifically Olympia. I went to a local sporting goods store and asked about if they had any slingshot ammunition. The manager of the store told me that in Washington state, a slingshot is considered a destructive device and is highly illegal.. even just the possesion of a slingshot could result in a misdemeanor..I thought he was joking so I contacted several local officers and got mixed/ conflicting opinions. One officer said they were illegal, another officer laughed at my question and assured me they were fine. Im not trying to break the law, but I can't even get a straight answer from anyone. Are slingshots legal in washington state? Any help would be appreciated greatly.
> 
> Ps. Any recommendations for a place to shoot a slingshot near Olympia washington?
> 
> I have also contacted simpleshot, and daisy and neither have been able to help with the issue either


----------



## Reed Lukens

I did a quick search on Olympia and came up with this -

Are slingshots legal in Washington state?
*There are also "dangerous weapons" recognized by the state such as slingshots, firearm silencers, and switchblades*. Any possession, distribution or manufacturing of these weapons is seen as a gross misdemeanor and is punishable for 90-365 days in jail and fines that can reach up to $5,000.








Kitsap County Criminal Defense Firm › ...
*Weapon Offenses in Washington | Ramirez & Cooper, Inc.


Welcome to the Left Coast...*
& Welcome to the forum 😀


----------



## vince4242

Wow?? Too crazy!? I guess don't sell them, and just shoot them in a place where no one will see you on your own property.


----------



## treefork

Remember this the next time you vote .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treefork said:


> Remember this the next time you vote .


Amen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Daniel.93

treefork said:


> Remember this the next time you vote .


I'm from Georgia, born and raised. This has to be the biggest culture shock I've ever seen.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

The Second Amendment states: . . . _"the right of the people to keep and bear arms *shall not be infringed*". _

Guess what . . . _*that includes SLINGSHOTS!*_ 

The idiots running the state of Washington need to be removed.


----------



## HOE

Looks like Asian countries have more freedom when it comes to slingshots...


----------



## cromag

Proceed with due diligence and beg for forgiveness!


----------



## Tag

🤦‍♂️ Illegal in my small town. I’m going with “It is better to ask for forgiveness than permission” I can only imagine the headlines if I get caught shooting a paper target in my backyard which is secluded by the neighbor’s fence and our 40 ft shop. It also has 15 acres of farm ground behind me.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Daniel.93 said:


> I'm from Georgia, born and raised. This has to be the biggest culture shock I've ever seen.


Same here Daniel, whereabouts in GA ? 

I’m over in Loganville and we have a few others on here from GA also…..BigDh2000, CPUMELTDOWN, APPALCHIANFLIPSHOOTER, DARRINGLENCOOK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Daniel.93

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Same here Daniel, whereabouts in GA ?
> 
> I’m over in Loganville and we have a few others on here from GA also…..BigDh2000, CPUMELTDOWN, APPALCHIANFLIPSHOOTER, DARRINGLENCOOK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Small world ! I was raised in near Covington, then moved to Macon for work.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Daniel.93 said:


> Small world ! I was raised in near Covington, then moved to Macon for work.


Our corp. headquarters is based out of Macon, over on Lower Poplar St ( B & D Industrial )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Get yourself back to Georgia!! Those people are nuts.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

SonoftheRepublic said:


> The Second Amendment states: . . . _"the right of the people to keep and bear arms *shall not be infringed*". _
> 
> Guess what . . . _*that includes SLINGSHOTS!*_
> 
> The idiots running the state of Washington need to be removed.


I prefer that the idiots who elected the idiots who run both coasts stay right where they are. Far too many of them are moving to Texas.


----------



## Daniel.93

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Our corp. headquarters is based out of Macon, over on Lower Poplar St ( B & D Industrial )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Yeah im familiar with the area! I managed one of the local gun shops for 9 years over by mercer university drive. Small world indeed


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I am afraid to even ask for my state. I figure ignorance is bliss. Plus, being responsible enough to not endanger any person or property, let alone be seen by many as I enjoy my solitude while shooting, I am ready to beg forgiveness having not asked permission. And without any boasting, I am ready to publicly defend myself if charged for my abuse of spinners and cans in a state where we have road ragers shooting at each other on the freeway in the news monthly or so.


----------



## MakoPat

I like to think if we get organzed and educate the the public and leadership of the merits of slingshots... just like on firearms... we could have reasonable discourse and add slingshot laws to each state and municipality that we agree with or at least can live with.

Jim Harris did so in KY if we need precedence to help establish a baseline legally.

Most important is to set a good example of why slingshots are a legitimate shooting sport and call out criminal activities whenever possible as the act of criminals, not slingshots.

Pros of flippery

Inexpensive
Traditional since just before the U.S. Civil Wars
Sustainability
Accessibility
Easy to learn, Challenging to master
Indoor and Outdoor capable
Teaches basic marksmanship and responsibilities at early ages

Cons
None to mention with the possible excpetion of a massive minority of criminal misconduct.


Now as for the Constitutionality of Flippery... that is debatable since Vulcanized rubber was not invented 1839 by Mr. Goodyear. The same with the slingshot as an acceptable huntimg tool.

I am clearly biased in the Pro Slingshot arena.

I do not think we need a Constitutional Amendment to own slingshots or to hunt with them. We need acceptable practices legislated at the State level. And we are the best advocates.

Example- Hunting is possible ONCE a certain skill level is obtained and at a particular threshold velocity. Otherwise slingshot hunting is inhumane because everyone, adult or kid alike, that watches 30 minutes of Youtube will go out and harm, not harvest, wildlife... and they will likely put that tripe online.

Example- Wrist braced slingshots as Accessibility for Persons with Disabilities versus Illegality in certain municipalities and states. I, now, require a wrist braced frame to shoot at all. The ADA 1976 and 2001 should allow me access to this feature as a Reasonable Accommodation. Now if I were to intentionally or unintentionally damage property or persons- I would then forfeit that right as a criminal in the case of intentional misconduct. And perhaps I would loose my right if I recklessly and unintentionally caused harm or damage plus restitution in Civil Courts.

And I am sure we all share such bias... because we all on the SSF and love it!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

MakoPat said:


> Inlike to think if we get organzed and educate the the punlic and leadership of the merits of slingshots... just like on firearms... we could have reasonable discourse and add slingshot laws to each state and municipality that we agree with or at least can live with.
> 
> And I am sure we all share such bias... because we all on the SSF and love it!



Thank you for the excellent summary. I believe most ordinances are (misguidedly) aimed at vandalism. Which is the minority as you point out. I would only add that my state has more highway signs with bullet / shotgun pellet holes in them that clean hole free signs. I can only imagine the uproar outlawing guns on the grounds of vandalism would bring. Add in the fact that I have not seen any instances of slingshots being used to damage people or property in road rage incidents that are unfortunately far to common with firearms and the comparison strengthens in my opinion. Simply put, if misuse by a few is grounds to ban use by all we are in a lot of trouble. Although it is a great argument to double down on going after those who misuse the object whether it be a sling, gun, can of paint, or whatever.

You got the wheels in my head turning. Maybe project to consider if my dreamed of retirement comes to pass.


----------



## Sugarblue2003

Daniel.93 said:


> I just moved across the country for work and ended up in Washington state, specifically Olympia. I went to a local sporting goods store and asked about if they had any slingshot ammunition. The manager of the store told me that in Washington state, a slingshot is considered a destructive device and is highly illegal.. even just the possesion of a slingshot could result in a misdemeanor..I thought he was joking so I contacted several local officers and got mixed/ conflicting opinions. One officer said they were illegal, another officer laughed at my question and assured me they were fine. Im not trying to break the law, but I can't even get a straight answer from anyone. Are slingshots legal in washington state? Any help would be appreciated greatly.
> 
> Ps. Any recommendations for a place to shoot a slingshot near Olympia washington?


I also live in Washington State. You can purchase slingshot ammo at any general sporting good store to include slingshots themselves. Not a huge selection but they are available at brick and mortars like Big 5 Sporting goods. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Doug

Is this a pre April fools joke? I also live in Wa, state the last 70 years. I have shot enough in my back yard to be locked up the rest of my life . Get balls on a online barring house much cheaper.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Almost every municipality in the U.S. has a ordinance that prohibits shooting projectiles so many of us probably break the law while shooting slingshots, bows, blow guns, BB guns, fireworks etc.in our back yards. 

The best thing is not to draw attention to yourself . Don't annoy your neighbors and you will probably never have a problem.

When my neighbors are outside enjoying their backyard I either don't shoot or shoot quiet targets. No one wants to hear the sound of a can being smacked constantly on the other side of the fence while trying to enjoy a little quiet time.


----------



## ukj

Even padded bottom of my catch box for less noise.
Respect goes a long ways.
My cap head blow gun darts using standard spinners makes a lot less sound than normal sharp hitting hard foam.
All my few neighbors know I target practice and have asked if bothers, so far no probs, a few even interested.
When the summer season arrives I only shoot in the mostly all by myself mini forest.
ukj


----------



## LittleBear

Reed Lukens said:


> I did a quick search on Olympia and came up with this -
> 
> Are slingshots legal in Washington state?
> *There are also "dangerous weapons" recognized by the state such as slingshots, firearm silencers, and switchblades*. Any possession, distribution or manufacturing of these weapons is seen as a gross misdemeanor and is punishable for 90-365 days in jail and fines that can reach up to $5,000.
> View attachment 365146
> 
> Kitsap County Criminal Defense Firm › ...
> *Weapon Offenses in Washington | Ramirez & Cooper, Inc.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Left Coast...*
> & Welcome to the forum 😀


Common mistake, it's not a "slingshot" that is illegal in WA it's a "slungshot" problem is that since most people don't know what a slungshot is they including some police officers just assume it has to be a misspelling.

*RCW 9.41.250
Dangerous weapons—Penalty.*
(1) Every person who:
(a) Manufactures, sells, or disposes of or possesses any instrument or weapon of the kind usually known as *slungshot*, sand club, or metal knuckles, or spring blade knife;
(b) Furtively carries with intent to conceal any dagger, dirk, pistol, or other dangerous weapon; or
(c) Uses any contrivance or device for suppressing the noise of any firearm unless the suppressor is legally registered and possessed in accordance with federal law,
is guilty of a gross misdemeanor punishable under chapter 9A.20 RCW.
(2) "Spring blade knife" means any knife, including a prototype, model, or other sample, with a blade that is automatically released by a spring mechanism or other mechanical device, or any knife having a blade which opens, or falls, or is ejected into position by the force of gravity, or by an outward, downward, or centrifugal thrust or movement. A knife that contains a spring, detent, or other mechanism designed to create a bias toward closure of the blade and that requires physical exertion applied to the blade by hand, wrist, or arm to overcome the bias toward closure to assist in opening the knife is not a spring blade knife.

But, and there is always a but, we are not safe yet the slingshot in this photo may be ok but that magnetic monkey fist ammo holder meets the elusive illegal "slungshot" definition.







*Definition of slungshot*
*: *a striking weapon consisting of a small mass of metal or stone fixed on a flexible handle or strap.


----------



## Reed Lukens

There's no misspelling on my end... type it into any search engine and slingshot comes up...


----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> There's no misspelling on my end... type it into any search engine and slingshot comes up...
> View attachment 365379


If you search slingshot laws @Reed Lukens you get what you are showing .but!! If you search weapon laws in Washington you get what @LittleBear showed 👊🎯👍


----------



## LittleBear

Reed Lukens said:


> There's no misspelling on my end... type it into any search engine and slingshot comes up...
> View attachment 365379


Not a misspelling by you but by the website google sent you to, whoever wrote the webpage for Ramirez & Cooper, Inc. either misspelled it or thought they were correcting a misspelling because they or their spellchecker didn't think slungshot was a real word.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible

Reed Lukens said:


> I did a quick search on Olympia and came up with this -
> 
> Are slingshots legal in Washington state?
> *There are also "dangerous weapons" recognized by the state such as slingshots, firearm silencers, and switchblades*. Any possession, distribution or manufacturing of these weapons is seen as a gross misdemeanor and is punishable for 90-365 days in jail and fines that can reach up to $5,000.
> View attachment 365146
> 
> Kitsap County Criminal Defense Firm › ...
> *Weapon Offenses in Washington | Ramirez & Cooper, Inc.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Left Coast...*
> & Welcome to the forum 😀


I think I read the exact same thing about Nevada, but when I dug further, the state defined a "slingshot" as a whip like device. Basically a short bit of rope with a big steel nut on the end. I guess they used to be a pretty big favorite among bikers. 

I found nothing about "wrist rockets" being illegal and the fact that many outdoor stores sell them made me feel pretty confident that carrying them is okay.


----------



## remnar

Slingshots are not illegal to own in Washington State. You can go to most sporting goods stores in the state and buy one. I believe that a previous poster in this thread confused "slungshot" for "slingshot". Those two things are not the same. Although slingshots are not illegal to own, you should be careful where and how you use them. Some municipalities may have their own laws and there are probably state laws restricting you from carrying them in certain places. Here's an excerpt from the Revised Code of Washington:

*RCW 9.41.250
Dangerous weapons—Penalty.*
(1) Every person who:
(a) Manufactures, sells, or disposes of or possesses any instrument or weapon of the kind usually known as slungshot, sand club, or metal knuckles, or spring blade knife;
(b) Furtively carries with intent to conceal any dagger, dirk, pistol, or other dangerous weapon; or
(c) Uses any contrivance or device for suppressing the noise of any firearm unless the suppressor is legally registered and possessed in accordance with federal law,
is guilty of a gross misdemeanor punishable under chapter 9A.20 RCW.
(2) "Spring blade knife" means any knife, including a prototype, model, or other sample, with a blade that is automatically released by a spring mechanism or other mechanical device, or any knife having a blade which opens, or falls, or is ejected into position by the force of gravity, or by an outward, downward, or centrifugal thrust or movement. A knife that contains a spring, detent, or other mechanism designed to create a bias toward closure of the blade and that requires physical exertion applied to the blade by hand, wrist, or arm to overcome the bias toward closure to assist in opening the knife is not a spring blade knife.


----------



## David D

Some one here used a slingshot to take out the windows of the local museum awhile ago but thankfully no-one has advocated for the banning of slingshots in town. I would have to go before city council to argue the point if there was. There is more vandalism done every year with spray cans than slingshots. I haven't heard of any plans to ban spray cans.


----------

